# Bargain Book Finds: June 2011 (No Self Promotion Please)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the May 2011 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

There are 600 Kindle books on sale until the 15th. $.99, $1.99, and $2.99.

I am not sure how to make the links an affiliate link so use the one on top of this board. Just click on Kindle books and on the top you see "Sunshine Deals". Some really great books on sale.

_edit: this link should be a KB link as I navigated to it from a KB link. 

Kindle Sunshine Deals

(I'm sure Harvey can fix it if not.)_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

One of the Sunshine Deals Atunah mentioned is _Prince of Tides_ for $2.99! Woohoo!

_Prince of Tides_ by Pat Conroy!

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

A few of the sunshine $2.99 deals!

 Once Bitten. I picked this one up free a few months ago. It wasn't great but a fun read, like most Book 1 in a series.

 Twice Dead. Book 2 in the series. Thought it was worth a try for $2.99 to see if the story improves.

 I Am Legend. I didn't care for the movie but I've heard great things about the book. I can't wait to read it!


----------



## brianspringer13 (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful, Naked and Dead by Josh Stallings. A super hard-boiled crime novel for only 99 cents on the kindle. Blurbed by Charlie Huston and Tad Williams among others, this thing is the real deal. If you're a fan of crime you owe it to yourself to read this book. I can't recommend it highly enough.

http://www.amazon.com/Beautiful-Naked-Moses-McGuire-ebook/dp/B004SUR85S/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1307066819&sr=8-1

Enjoy.

Springer


----------



## Fancy Maverick (Mar 22, 2011)

I found The Halo Effect, a suspense thriller by M.J. Rose, for 99 cents!

http://www.amazon.com/Halo-Effect-Butterfield-Institute-ebook/dp/B0052ZGFJ8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1307261699&sr=1-2


----------



## ashleyjbarnard (Jun 5, 2011)

Gemini Sasson writes wonderful historical fiction. Her Robert the Bruce trilogy and Isabeau are all $2.99 or less.


----------



## ascepticalmedium (Mar 18, 2011)

Please check out Burn Baby Burn by Jake Barton at only $0.99 it is ridiculously priced. He is set to become a big name I think and already trad. houses are chasing him


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Since this book has caused such a ruckus, I'll call it a bargain book at $5.00


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

"Infected" by Scott Sigler...99 cents.


----------



## TheTimeBaroness (Apr 28, 2011)

I have three good bargains to recommend that I recently read, all very different, all $2.99. One is Daughters of Iraq, very moving, beautiful story. Another is kind of a chick-lit, fun read, Cruise Quarters, and the other is actually a "real-estate mystery", very clever, called Eminent Domain.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Gardening Basics for Dummies at .99c I'm going to try some container gardening this year...
http://www.amazon.com/Gardening-Basics-Dummies%C2%AE-Mini-ebook/dp/B004MPROZ8/ref=sr_1_38?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1307733470&sr=1-38


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm really enjoying the following Great Books for Great Prices:











Happy Reading!!!

Nothin' beats Great Books at Great Prices!!!


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

99 cents


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

If you're looking for romantic comedies, these two books are great. They're Agency books, but part of Hachette's ebook sale (competition for Amazon's Sunshine Deals) priced at *only $1.99*.


----------



## ascepticalmedium (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe I'm being a bit thick here, but what is an Agency Book?


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

ascepticalmedium said:


> Maybe I'm being a bit thick here, but what is an Agency Book?


Five of the six large publishing houses got together last year and basically "fixed" the prices of their ebooks so that Amazon (or any of the other online booksellers) can't discount them. These publishers are called referred to as Agency Publishers and their books are Agency books.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Succubus Blues by Richelle Mead @ $4.79, normally $6.39, it's the first in the series.



Edited to get the active link with picture... only took about 6 tries.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

When Blood Calls by JK Beck (Julie Kenner) $0.99. Published by Random House - usually $7.99.



This is the first in the series and I just saw that the next two books are on sale for $4.99 each:


----------



## aleafalls (Apr 25, 2011)

One of my current favorites, The Survivors, is on sale for just .99 cents! It's a great summer read... YA supernatural based on the Salem Witch trials. I follow the author, Amanda Havard, on Twitter and she mentioned it was only for a limited time, but let's hope it sticks for a while!


----------



## AlexMcDermott (Jun 16, 2011)

One of my favorite books Verland: The Transformation is only $2.99 on Kindle. I was paralyzed in an accident last October and this book really had a huge impact on me! It's a literary horror masterpiece! 

http://www.amazon.com/Verland-The-Transformation-ebook/dp/B00551ZOVY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1308267001&sr=8-2


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

$1.99


$4.99


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

One of my favorite cozy mysteries is on sale for $2.99.
Murder With Peacocks by Donna Andrews


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I love Historical Romance, so I am listing a bunch of recent finds of mine.

The Heiress Series by Roberta Gellis, each book right now at $1.19. Re-releases. 
Listed in order. 
The English Heiress, The Cornish Heiress, The Kent Heiress, Fortune's Bride, A Woman's Estate.


Royal Dynasty Series by Roberta Gellis. Each book also $1.19 and they are also re-releases from the 80's.
Listed in Order.
Siren Song, Winter Song, Fire Song, A Silver Mirror. 


Madeline Baker - Lakota Love Song. Re-release also for 1.19


______________________________________________

Marsha Canham published more of her backlist just this month.

Robin Hood Trilogy listed in order, each is $2.99
Through a Dark Mist, In the Shadow of Midnight, The Last Arrow



Trilogy also available in a bundle at 7.99


Across a Moonlit sea $2.99, and the Iron Rose $3.99.



Pale Moon Rider $2.99


Under the Desert Moon 2.99


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

A few others I haven't seen mentioned yet.

Karen Hawkins - The Abduction of Julia 
Historical Romance, 1st in Trilogy $1.99


Julie Anne Long - The Secret to Seduction
Historical Romance $1.99


Sandra Hill - A Tale of Two Vikings
Time Travel/Historical Romance $1.99


Cathy Maxwell - In the Highlanders Bed
Historical Romance $1.99


Christina Dodd - A Well Favored Gentleman
Historical Romance $1.99


Loretta Chase - Captives of the Night (Great Author, pathetic cover )
Historical Romance $2.99


Suzanne Enoch - Rules of an Engagement
Historical Romance $2.99


----------



## csi912 (Jan 8, 2011)

Just wanted to make sure you guys were aware that author David Wood (author of Cibola and Dourado) has a brand new book available now for only $0.99. It's a unique and immensely entertaining ZOMBIE romp entitled "The Zombie-Driven Life". Just a few words about this book by other authors for your consideration:

"_The Zombie Driven Life is a fast-paced, zombie story that manages to be thoughtful, humorous, and surprising while giving zombie fans everything they love about the genre-gore, desperate situations, and a big body count. The perfect book to devour in a single day._" Jeremy Bishop, author of Torment.

"_Wood paints a horrific scenario of a world in ruin and a few survivors struggling to find safe havens and a reason to carry on. Powerful and disturbing by turns, with plenty of black humour along the way. The Zombie-Driven Life is a great read._" Alan Baxter, author of RealmShift and MageSign.

If you love zombies, you'll definitely want to check David's book out! I promise you won't be sorry! Here's the link:


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fantasy Lover by Sherrilyn Kenyon 2.99 regularly 7.99


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I haven't begun this series, but I just ran across:

Fearless Fourteen by Evanovich @ $2.99



Finger Lickin' Fifteen @ $2.99


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Marked the first book in the House of Night series is on sale for $2.99



The Warrior Heir also the first book in a series is also on sale for $2.99


Adam and Eve by Sena Naslund is on sale for $2.99


----------



## NW_ReaderGal (Mar 1, 2010)

A Killing Tide by P.J. Alderman, discounted to 99 cents. Great small- 
town romantic thriller. http://tinyurl.com/3cn6x5g


----------



## k-newbie (Nov 13, 2010)

The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins 
$4.69
http://www.amazon.com/The-Hunger-Games-ebook/dp/B002MQYOFW/ref=zg_bs_154606011_2


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

.99 - if you like a twist on the genie lore - this is a wild one.


----------



## J. Gunnar Grey (Jun 20, 2011)

Lifeline Echoes is a pretty good contemporary Western romance, on sale at $1.99.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thread is locked.

Click here for the July 2011 Bargain Book thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73818.0.html

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------

